

Windows 8 rockets to 7.41% market share as Windows XP falls below 35% - weavorateam
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/09/01/windows-8-rockets-to-7-41-market-share-as-windows-xp-falls-below-35-mark/

======
mkr-hn
It's odd to me that people look at Windows' continuing dominance and claim
people don't know any better. Assuming users of Windows PCs are ignorant is as
reasonable as claiming users of Apple PCs are arrogant jerks. Hopefully that
kind of logic is a holdover from when Windows wasn't all that good and will go
away soon.

------
harrytuttle
Wait for windows 8.1. There will be a surge then in windows 8 adoption. Mainly
because the OEMs can finally undo some of the damage then.

Overall, even though the stats are mainly rubbish, Microsoft still have over
90% of the desktop market.

~~~
venomsnake
Just installed 8.1 RTM ... it was bad.

First annoyance - you could not not create MS account and keep going on with
local unless you pulled out the lan cable. No thanks.

Than comes the driver signing - it took me 3 hours to get my Cisco VPN working
because the OS installed the drivers but refused to launch them (no object
found).

On top of that I could not disable compatibility assistant (PCA) even if I
stopped the service, Group Policy, from the registry etc. So it put hard block
to install Comodo Firewall ... and no way to install it.

MS continue to lock down the platform. That is not nice. Lets hope that the
after-Ballmer with move it in different direction.

~~~
harrytuttle
Well the account workflow makes sense. Why would you create a Microsoft
account and then not login using it?

Driver problem is Cisco's fault. Proprietary VPN software has been a shitfest
since day one. This is not new. Try using another VPN system end to end i.e.
standard IPSec or SSTP or something and it'll just work.

Are you sure Comodo firewall is actually designed to work with it? If you're
playing around with PCA, you are trying to break windows to make it work.
Windows has a _good_ firewall built in. Go read up on it.

nothing inherently wrong with windows 8.1 in your statement - you need to go
introspect. This is typical _it 's shit because I know better_ (but you
don't).

~~~
venomsnake
I don't want MS online account. That is the whole point. The only way not to
link my local account to freshly minted MS Online account was to remove the
network connection. And it is something useless anyway. I don't want any
forced online services.

The moment I disabled driver signing the cisco VPN worked like a charm.

Also it is my OS on my pc. If I want it to commit suicide I expect it to obey
not to have hard block on installing a program.

The Windows Firewall is crap because trusted installer can add exceptions so I
have to clean up after every program I install. Nothing makes outgoing
connections before I allow it to.

~~~
harrytuttle
RTM Pro and enterprise doesn't do that for me (got my isos last night).
Preview did. RTM less than pro probably does it.

cisco didn't sign their driver or get it approved. If you disable driver
signing you leave a big hole in your system.

Well you're certainly trying to get it to commit suicide.

Trusted installer can add rules. Software _should_ ask but if it doesn't you
can always deny access to it anyway.

~~~
yuhong
Though PCA triggering when it has been disabled by Group Policy is definitely
a bug.

~~~
harrytuttle
Depends if a gpupdate /force has been done or not

